# Oops, Did I Fry My Water Heater?



## The Fett (Aug 20, 2007)

I went out to the trailer Thanksgiving day to check the battery levels and noticed that both the gas and electric switches for the Water Heater had been turned on. I was in there a few days prior grabbing a wrench and I must have brushed the switches on my way out (I've done this once before). Since the trailer has been winterized and there is no water in the tank, I imagine that I've done some damage but won't know for sure until spring when I can ge water back in it and test it.

Any thoughts on what I'm looking at? For sure, my next Mod will be a shield over these switches.


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

Was the propane turned on?
Was the tt hooked up to shore power?

If the answer to both questions are 'No' then you should be just fine.

Don't ask how I know about these things.







Just understand that I do.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thats funny, I had the same thing happen about 2 week ago. Like said above, no shore power and your ok. If like me you were on shore power then you may be toast. Mine was on for 30 min maybe and mine was ok. I checked the element with a volt meter for contunity and had about 11 ohms resistance, probally still good. If it said OL then it would show no contunity through the element. This I learned here. Now the element is at the bottom of the tank and even when drained it has some water left in it since the drain is higher then the element on the bottom meaning it heated up that water really hot but didnt burn the element. But yours may be toast, it could have boiled all that water away after a few days.

I was advised to turn the breaker off in the breaker box, the light will come on but wont power the element so you wont burn it up. Also learned here and done that day. I am working on a guard for box with a door to cover the swithes. Good luck.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Like above. If your propane was off and you were not plugged into shore power you will be ok.

Thor


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Thor said:


> Like above. If your propane was off and you were not plugged into shore power you will be ok.
> 
> Thor


Yup...if not hooked up, and propane off, should be no problem.
Bob


----------



## The Fett (Aug 20, 2007)

Nope, I was on Shore Power gas off. Thanks for all the replies. I'll hope for the best in the spring, but be prepared for a new W/H before the first outing.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Hopefully you come back with a good response....like the propane was off and no SP.....


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

ouch----they are expensive to be so small too


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

The Fett said:


> Nope, I was on Shore Power gas off. Thanks for all the replies. I'll hope for the best in the spring, but be prepared for a new W/H before the first outing.


If it is a matter of the electric element being left on, you might well get by with no more than a new element.

Sluggo


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

The Fett said:


> Nope, I was on Shore Power gas off. Thanks for all the replies. I'll hope for the best in the spring, but be prepared for a new W/H before the first outing.


You oughta make sure that the breaker is off as well....
Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear about this....falls under the live and learn rule.


----------

